# Speicher erhöhen



## ganonlight (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bekomme bei meinem Programm immer den OutOfMemoryError und ich hab beim googlen gelesen, dass ich den zugelassenen Speicher bei java erhöhen muss. 
Aber ganz so schlau geworden bin ich daraus nicht. Ich benutze Windows und weiß jetzt,dass ich so etwas wie "java -Xmx" in die Konsole schreiben muss, aber was jetzt genau, hab ich nicht verstanden.
Ein kleines Beispiel oder so würde mir helfen


----------



## Bolle52 (11. Aug 2011)

```
java -Xmx80m -jar jarname.jar
```


----------



## ganonlight (11. Aug 2011)

Hmm.. die jar-file ist doch das Java-Projekt, oder? Mein Projekt heißt "Racer", also:

```
java -Xmx80m -jar Racer.jar
```
Oder ist die jar-file doch etwas anderes? Weil so gings nämlich nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2011)

Wie startest du denn dein Programm bisher?


----------



## ganonlight (11. Aug 2011)

Ich mach Netbeans auf und drück Run (;
Edit: ach ja als Fehlermeldung sagt  die Konsole übrigens:

```
unable to access jarfile Racer.jar
```


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2011)

Du kannst Netbeans auch Kommandozeilenparameter mitgeben:
Rechte Maustaste aufs Projekt -> Properties -> Run -> VM Options
(da steht sogar schon das passende Command drunter.. wie praktisch  )


----------



## ganonlight (11. Aug 2011)

Aah, danke^^
Ich habs gleich mal auf "-Xmx512m" geändert und jetzt geht tatsächlich schon deutlich mehr 
Nur noch 1 Frage: Kann ich eigentlich den Speicher unbegrenzt rufsetzen?


----------



## Bolle52 (12. Aug 2011)

ganonlight hat gesagt.:


> Aah, danke^^
> Ich habs gleich mal auf "-Xmx512m" geändert und jetzt geht tatsächlich schon deutlich mehr
> Nur noch 1 Frage: Kann ich eigentlich den Speicher unbegrenzt rufsetzen?



theoretisch ja, macht aber keinen sinn. bei einer 32bit vm kannst du max. ca. 1500m an speicher nutzen. bei 64bit ist nach oben fuer normalanwender offen. war fuer einen sinn macht es, den parameter bis ins unendliche hochzuschrauben? viel. hast du in deinem projekt viele fehler beim programmieren gemacht, die so viel ram verbrauchen?


----------



## ganonlight (12. Aug 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht vor, den Speicher unbegrenzt zu erhöhen. Wollte nur schon mal wissen, wo denn das Maximum liegt, wenn ich grad schon mal hier bin 
Gut möglich, dass ich viele Fehler gemacht hab, aber zumindest bis jetzt läufts überraschend reibungslos. Sonst.. naja. Ich arbeite halt dieses Mal sehr viel mit Grafik, viele größere Images, mehr als auf ein fullscreen-JFrame passen, vielleicht brauch ich ja deshalb so viel Speicher (;


----------



## timbeau (12. Aug 2011)

Dann ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt sich Gedanken zu machen, das Projekt so anzupassen, dass nicht alles im Speicher gehalten wird 

Bei sowas wie Gimp muss man zwischen Schnelligkeit und Ram-Verbrauch abwägen. Man *kann* keine 2GB Bilder in 1GB Ram packen.


----------



## ganonlight (13. Aug 2011)

Wie meinst du das, "das Projekt so anzupassen, dass nicht alles im Speicher gehalten wird " ? Wie geht das?


----------

